# Innokin Go Max Disposable Tank



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Following on the success of the Mystique Disposable, I have bought a few other disposables to test and my Innokin Go Max disposables arrived today from the USA!

Easy top fill and bubble tank for volume but 24mm at the bottom so it goes nicely on my Dani Mini's!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

The flavour is pretty good right off the bat! It has what they call Plex3DMatrix Coils (0.19Ω) and they suggest firing between 60-80 watts! That is way too high for me and 38 watts is more my happy place with this tank,

It holds a good 5.5ml of juice which is another win!

The drip tip is fixed obviously but is comfortable.

Airflow is wide open and I closed it down to about 25% for the draw I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

5.5ml !! wow fantastic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Hooked said:


> 5.5ml !! wow fantastic!



Agreed @Hooked and fits 24mm mods too which is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA (17/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Following on the success of the Mystique Disposable, I have bought a few other disposables to test and my Innokin Go Max disposables arrived today from the USA!
> 
> Easy top fill and bubble tank for volume but 24mm at the bottom so it goes nicely on my Dani Mini's!
> 
> ...


looks beautiful


----------



## Silver (17/9/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher !

Am enjoying the Mystique a lot more than I thought I would
Only issue is it guzzles juice and needs refilling very often (they say its 3ml, but at the rate it goes through juice it feels like its 2ml, lol)

This tank sounds great with the 5.5ml capacity!
Winner in terms of practicality.
If the flavour is as good as the Mystique and the longevity is good - then its a winner winner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (2/1/20)

Just put on my first Go Max, it really is good!

Cannot wait to see the life of this tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/1/20)

ShamZ said:


> Just put on my first Go Max, it really is good!
> 
> Cannot wait to see the life of this tank.
> 
> View attachment 186534



Looking forward to your feedback @ShamZ


----------

